

How MeetMe Went International on Android - dallasgutauckis
http://engineering.meetme.com/2012/09/meetme-goes-international-on-android/

======
shurane
Quite in-depth for string localization on Android. What other problems did you
have to solve when developing for Android? Getting code to compile and run
consistently on 2.2+?

~~~
dallasgutauckis
Was trying to get as much info out there as we could for Android i18n. I'll
try to get some more data about Android development and maintenance.

Not sure what you're alluding to for 2.2+... Does this have anything to do
with proguard?

------
ta12121
Can you please please please put a link to your actual website on this blog? I
don't want to have to edit the URL. I really don't.

~~~
dallasgutauckis
Good idea... added.

~~~
ta12121
thanks!

